# Whats used for outside corners on fiber cement siding?



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

You could do a compound miter cut to make it look sweet. However this is labor intensive and only a skilled guy could pull it off. Where they meet each would be a compound miter cut.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I gave up long ago on trying to use the James Harddee 5/4 trim. 1/2 the time it brakes before I can get it to the job. Hard to fasthen. Leaves a seam.
I use Vinyl premade outside corners with the dato already made into them.
Not cheap but no seam, never broke one.
Any real siding supply will have them.


----------



## DukeLewis87 (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...-outside-pvc-corner-trim/p-1730105-c-5824.htm 

10' Outside Pvc Corner

Is that what is used for outside + inside???


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

no one mitres harti plank it cant take abuse. its too brittle. .you need a corner post

for the corner you can do it with vinyl corner posts. or butt it into 2x stock or 5/4 stock at your corners along with trim around windows and doors if the brickmould is 1" thick or less. you have to have a minimum of 1 1/4" stock in order to have a proper edge to caulk to


----------



## DukeLewis87 (Mar 27, 2013)

I plan to have a 4" trim board on the top. I've looked into vinyl outside corners. How would you make that match the white trim board.. Vinyl vrs fiber cement trim

When your talking about butting it into. Your meaning having 5/4 trim board. 1 of the 2 ripped so it doesn't have to be mitered. Same with inside corners?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you use any Hardee trim? Just use vinyl.
I just can not imagine trying to mitre long pieces of vinyl.
It's hard on a blade, as the blade heats up it's going to wobble and the cuts going to want to wander off.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Go with the metal outside corner trim. Not the plastic or vinyl or whatever its made out of. You can chip it when mowing the lawn. I did had to replace it.


----------



## MJ Force (Jan 1, 2013)

No one mentioned Real Corner. I think it's like a Coneface product. The picture shows the basic corner however the ones for Hardie come with datto edges and are slightly thicker. 



















Regarding a 4" trim board along the top to finish the edge. IMO go with 3"(2 1/2") instead. 4" is too bulky and shows the angle too much.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

5/4 primed spruce.


----------



## MJ Force (Jan 1, 2013)

Nailbags said:


> 5/4 primed spruce.


If your talking about the Coneface product...I'm not sure if its spruce? It feels harder than spruce. Like Hemloch almost. Smells like Hemloch too.


----------

